# [vmware-player] problème de configuration

## Thoma HAUC

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'installer VMWare Player.

Mon problème apparaît au moment de le configurer:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --config vmware-player

 

Une erreur se produit lors de la configuration de la partie réseau:

 *Quote:*   

> Configuring pkg...
> 
> Network settings database seems to be invalid,configuring default settings
> 
> Configuring Bridged network vmnet0
> ...

 

Après avoir fouillé un peu, j'ai découvert la commande invoquée par "emerge --config":

 *Quote:*   

> vmware-networks --postinstall vmware-player,old,new

 

Malheureusement, la commande "vmware-networks" n'est pas très bavarde.

Pour l'instant, je n'ai rien trouvé concernant ce problème.

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur.

D'avance merci

Thoma

----------

